# One for the wall...



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

shot this guy last week. had a flock work the deeks 3 times before commiting. had this guy pegged from the first pass  his wing is pretty hammered but i am sure he will turn out great.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Good deal! I have seen more canvasbacks this year than in years past. We shot a bunch this year after the ice and snow got here.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

WOWWEE WOW!

Take the guy to Tex...have him done in a sitting pose with the bad wing against the wall...Nobody will ever know.

Congrats!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

dead mount that sucker!!! for some reason a dead mount can is appealing to me!!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

great can! congrats! im holding out for a really white one like this one on the tailgate in this thread. 
http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/show ... p?t=828044


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

I have a dozen cans mounted and I love them all. Everytime I shoot one I always want to have it mounted. Late season Can's are the best.

Later,
Kev


----------



## deadduckflying (Oct 15, 2010)

Very nice! I got my first Can last Friday; too bad I nailed him hard in the head. Oh well, he won't get mounted, but he will get eaten!

Scott


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

> too bad I nailed him hard in the head.


The only thing that can't really be fixed is broken/missing wing feathers, everything else is fixable. Even feathers can be fixed but it's tough.

Bottom line, if you want a bird mounted get it to the taxidermist and let them do triage (asessment) on it.

Special birds can evoke a lifetime of memories, so getting them mounted for display is always a good thing in my opinion.

Later,
Kev


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> dead mount that sucker!!! for some reason a dead mount can is appealing to me!!


Like you, I am an advocate for the dead mount... if the bird is in perfect/better than good type condition.


----------



## DJS (Jan 2, 2009)

deleted


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

kev,

I hope I don't offend you, but your comment on wing feathers is somewhat incorrect. A good bird taxidermist "can replace" individual wing feathers (Primary or secondary) from another bird wing/duck if that is an issue.  

The client just needs to provide another duck/wing if possible. 

SD


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

thanks guys for all the nice comments.. i might get him mounted trying to run from me with his broken wing. he looked really cool with his one wing working so hard and his head and feet all streatched out running from me on the ice. my buddy said i looked pretty funny running too.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i got my first one in early november with a clean shot no damage really and the darn thing bit me as well while i was getting ready to suffocate the bird to keep it good for a clean mount


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

that should make a great mount..nice can......i would do a dead mount, it is hard to get a duck positioned just right flying so to look real but a dead mount always looks good.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice can there.It will look good on the wall.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

I shot a my first can yesterday, we just breasted it out, if you need perfect wings let me know tonight the garbage goes out tomorrow. Before everyone gets on my case for not mounting it, I also shot my first banded bird, a drake pinny, my trophy bird. The pintail a way better story to come later in as a thread. Sorry no pick of the can, but it looks identical in color to yours. When I retrived it, it still had mud on his bill from breakfast.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Great bird. Here is one I had done last year:










Snyder Taxidermy:
http://www.snyderstaxidermy.com/


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

that looks nice! thanks for sharing. dont think i will do mine flying. i crushed his one wing.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

LETTER-RIP said:


> shot this guy last week. had a flock work the deeks 3 times before commiting. had this guy pegged from the first pass  his wing is pretty hammered but i am sure he will turn out great.


BEAUTIFUL DUCK MAN!!!


----------

